# My Make-Up Bag (and my first Specktra Post!)



## singer92286 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey! I'm new to Specktra! I've been in love with MAC since forever and only recently found out this... so, here's my make-up bag! (I apologize for the quality of some of the photos, my camera seems to have a mind of it's own sometimes!)






BRUSHES: Borghese Eye Liner Brush, MAC 188, MAC 224, MAC 222, MAC 239, MAC 266, MAC 210, Sephora Shadow Brush, Sephora Smudge Brush, Urban Decay Shadow Brush, Chanel 7, Chanel 16, Chanel 2, Chanel 4





MAC Powerpoint in Engraved, Pearlglide in Fly-By-Blu, Pearlglide in Wolf, Sephora Jumbo Eye Pencil, NARS Glitter Pencil in Arena, Senna Lip Pencil in Cherry Berry, Paula Dorf Lip Pencil in Rebel





Maybelline Colossal Volume Express Mascara, Maybelline Define-A-Lash Mascara, Mini MAC Zoom Lash, MAC Liquid Liner in Boot Black, MAC Shadestick in Sharkskin, MAC Shadestick in Taupographic, MAC Shadestick in Fresh Cement





MAC Eyeshadows (from Left to Right): Trax, Cranberry, Phloof!, Nylon, Handwritten, Expensive Pink, Glamour Check!, Vex, Copperplate, Signed Sealed, Til Daybreak, Woodwinked, Smoke & Diamonds, Gorgeous Gold, Smut





MAC Eyeshadows (from Left to Right): With A Twist, Frame (Smashbox), Contrast, Nightbird, Gallant, Top Hat, Idol Eyes, Print, Carbon





MAC Strobe Cream, Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer in 01, Boots High Lights No. 7





Top Row, Fluidlines: Brassy, Shade, Waveline, Non-Conformist, Macroviolet, Blacktrack
Bottom Row, Paint Pots: Artifact, Painterly, Cash Flow, Moss Scape, Blackground





Pigments: Golden Lemon, Copperized, Sweet Sienna





Top Row: Metal-X in Metalblu, Metal-X in Virgin Silver, Emanuel Ungaro Cream Color Base in Crushed Bougainvillea 
Bottom Row: Spaced Out Blush, Sweet William Blushcreme, Well Dressed Blush





Emanuel Ungaro Beauty Powder in Flower Mist Dew





NARS Cream Eyeshadow in Granada and Lil Marlene





Chanel Lip Gloss Glossimer in Spark, Sephora Ultra-Shine Lip Gloss #24, Stila Lip Glaze in Brown Sugar, MAC Fafi Lip Glass in Sugar Trance, MAC Lip Glass in Cultured, MAC Plushglass in Ample Pink, Mini MAC Lip Glass in PRRR





Estee Lauder Elizabeth Hurley for Breast Cancer Trio in Rose, Pink & Pearl, Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush Lip Gloss in I Want Candy





MAC Fafi Lipstick in Strawbaby, MAC Lipstick in Festivity & Rebel





MAC Tinted Lip Conditioner in Virtuous Violet, Tendertones in Hush Hush & Honey Bare

Whew! I believe that is everything! Let me know what you think!

PS: I'm totally happy to answer any questions you might have about anything I have (ie: color swatches or opinions), just leave a message here or send me a PM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 17, 2008)

Those NARS cream e/s look gorgeous.


----------



## nunu (Sep 17, 2008)

lovely collection. I want to get moss scape paint pot!


----------



## singer92286 (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_lovely collection. I want to get moss scape paint pot!_

 
I love, love, love Paint Pots... moss scape is probably my favorite. Definitely get it!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Sep 18, 2008)

Lovely collection!  It makes me want to go out and buy more fluidlines! lol


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 18, 2008)

Very nice! Everytime I see rebel l/s I want it more and MORE. Haha.


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 18, 2008)

I LOVE sweet sienna!!! I have afew nars cream shadows and I love them!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Sep 18, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## chocobon (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice collection!!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Sep 19, 2008)

Those fluid lines are SO pretty I want them darnit lol, but I know I won't use them so I still won't let myself buy them :-D


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Sep 19, 2008)

Gorgeous collection, i want those fluidlines!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 19, 2008)

Lovely collection!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 21, 2008)

Love your collection.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks for sharing and welcome to Specktra. ;-)  

Love the Chanel Glossimer in Spark - one of my all time favourite lip glosses.


----------

